# Sudden Paralysis in hind legs



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't know where to begin I'm in total shock...but this morning my almost 5 year old chocolate male and I went for a walk, everything was fine, typical morning out for us. We got to a nice field and I tossed a ball a couple times with the chuck-it, he ran out and retrieved it very happy and eager to go. Typical. On the third or forth toss he ran out and collapsed right at the ball. Howling, biting at his hind quarters. OH CRAP I thought, a broken leg in a gopher hole. I dropped everything ran out there to check, no gopher hole, but his two back legs were completely limp! I picked him up and rushed him back to the truck and headed off to the vet which was about 20 minutes away. 

We got to the vet and they took him right in, discussed the event and possible causes and to be completely honest at this point I don't even know what they said. My mind was a is still a complete blur I'm trying to reconstruct everything in my head but Ive got nothing. Everything was completely normal. He's in good shape, 72 pounds and gets plenty of exercise. Eating/drinking regularly. 

Right now he's loaded up on drugs, going for X-rays, and a bunch of testing. The Vet suggested arthritis but personally thats a stretch for me. theres ZERO feeling in his hind legs. The only other thing I can remember the vet saying was we may have to think about alternative measures and that was the kick in the gut that I was not prepared for. As for symptoms the rear left leg seems to hang straight, but both are numb, and he can't stand on either, on the top of his left hip it does seem tender to touch. Maybe out of joint? pinched nerve? I have no idea!

So right now, I'm sitting here waiting for test results and specialists to check him out. They tell me the results should be back in a few hours.

Anybody ever seen anything like this before?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Have them rule out FCE. http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=1663


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Are you saying his rear legs are totally limp and useless?


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Left is Completely useless. Right seems to have a little bit of movement (VERY LITTLE), but definitely no feeling, and can't stand on it at all. So practically useless as well. When I pick him up, both legs just hang there.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Is it possible he was bitten or stung by something?


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Highly doubt it. Too early in the spring for bees/bugs are barely moving. Mosquitos are barely moving yet. No snakes or anything in the area


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

Doesn't sound like Coonhound paralysis not sure if Labs even get that, but hope for the best for you two.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

if only the rear limbs are involved FCE (fibrocartilagenous embolism) or spinal cord compression from an intervertebral disc herniation are the most likely causes


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Prayer's to your dog, Newt. And for you. 

I'm sorry this has happened.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

25-ott-06 said:


> Doesn't sound like Coonhound paralysis not sure if Labs even get that, but hope for the best for you two.


polyradiculoneuritis or so called **** dog paralysis is most often associated with raccoon bites and can occur in any breed, however it and tick paralysis produce tetraplegia (all 4 limbs not just the rear limbs)


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

EdA said:


> if only the rear limbs are involved FCE (fibrocartilagenous embolism) or spinal cord compression from and intervertebral disc herniation are the most likely causes


This happened to my old Yoda when he was about four years old. We were training, had run some marks and sent him on a blind. He ran out about 15 feet and collapsed, shrieking in pain. My buddies and I ran out and tore his e-collar off thinking it had shorted. He quieted down as we petted him and walked quietly back to the truck. I sent the color back to TT with a nasty note. A few days later we trained again with a different collar and he did the same thing. This time I noticed him pull up on his left rear leg as he went down. My local vet initially thought he had torn a cruciate, but after an MRI it turned out to be a spinal injury that was pinching his sciatic nerve. Washington State Vet school fused the spine and he made a full recovery. Less than a year later he won his first Open.

My advise is to run, don't walk to your nearest good vet school and get a full diagnosis. Good luck!


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Vet says very likely to be FCE. Told him to go through all the diagnostics to be sure. May even go for a second opinion.


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

Newf, sorry to hear this. What is the prognosis? What will the long term affects be? Just curious.


----------



## Nbhunt1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Similar thing happened to my chocolate at age 4... Woke up one morning and he couldn't move his rear legs. He was able to support his weight on them but couldn't move. We never did find out what it was but the vet gave a shot of steroids and it cleared up by the next day. I'll be watching the rest of this thread. Good luck


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

So sorry for your issues- I believe you may find that there is more of these incidents than we want. 
Most labs that I know make recovery and there are people and vets with experience you may contact 
Recovery may be quick or it could take some time 
Best wishes 
Dk


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

If it is FCE, get him started in rehab as soon as possible to get some function back.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Seen it twice.

1) Pinched nerve in the spinal cord, dog 9yrs. Seen on x-ray, anti-inflammatories and acupuncture seemed to help; another 2 yrs. until she did something to it that nothing could help. 
2) 5 yr. old male, went down shrieking in pain, back legs paralysis vet thought spinal injury, recommend putting down. Went to a ortho-specialists. He was diagnosed with a bacterial infection, (don't remember name) had gotten into the sheath around the spinal cord, causing swelling. Antibiotics & steroids and he was back to hunting last time I saw him.

Very Scary stuff, but be sure to go to a specialist before you make any big decisions.


----------



## surffishn (Nov 12, 2014)

Lyme disease ??? Had A 1 yr old wake up could not hold weight on back legs. This was A few years ago he is 4 now. Can run with the wind.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> Vet says very likely to be FCE. Told him to go through all the diagnostics to be sure. May even go for a second opinion.


This is a case where I would get to a specialist now and don't waste time if it is FCE. Treatment should be done swiftly or it will affect the outcome. Go to someone that knows exactly how to treat it.


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

I have already asked for a specialist to give an assessment as well. This has to be the longest day I've ever experienced!

Talking with the wife about possible outcomes. There may be a very hard decision coming shortly.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I have seen some FCE cases have remarkably good outcomes, even if the do not recover enough to be working dogs they can have a happy life as a companion.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't imagine. Hoping for the best! Take care.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this.
I personally know 2 dogs who have had an FCE, one sometimes drops by this forum and hopefully will have some advice for you, in which the outcome was quite good.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Mike ... Please know we are thinking of your dog and hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

FCE? Good wishes for your pup.


----------



## Mn John (Aug 26, 2008)

We had a 9 year old female that had what was diagnosed as an FCE. It effected her right side, she did recover most of her mobility although she did/does have limitations. She doesn't move with the grace she once had, and we did retire her from hunting, but she is up and moving every day, she will be 13 in June.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

my show bred dog could not walk 3 weeks ago . Fine in the am, left him sleeping on the couch, came home that evening and he literally could not walk with his back legs, he was standing however.I gave 1 dose of doxy right away and in 15 hrs he ran out the door and rolled in the grass. We 4dx tested him and he was pos for lyme, sent the c6 in and his numbers were VERY low , in the do not treat recommendation range. Tested for all other Tick borne diseases and he was neg, did a full panel blood and urine and all was neg. My vet is baffled and Will is on doxy for another week. This is the second time this has happened to this dog with exact same results by treating with doxy. Sounds like FCE with your dog , but I ,personally would test for Tick diseases.... Best of luck!!


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Had four dogs various ages went from completely normal to complete hind paralysis, it was tick paralysis. Removed the offending tick (usually found at base of neck or head) and put on rimydal and doxycycline and within hours they were 80% better, within 24 hours you didn't even know that there was ever a problem.


----------



## sandysylvester (Apr 13, 2015)

I would say tick if he didn't collapse on spot. I just had my beagle put on IV at vet last week from Lymes. He was fine in the morning, by mid day could barely walk, by afternoon yelping in extreme pain and not able to walk. I thought he was a gonner. Thank the Lord he is on the road to recovery. I am sending thoughts and prayers to you. Its never easy to see our pets in distress.


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

*Same happened to my Malinois*

The story is almost exactly the same thing that happened to "Flea," my Belgian Malinois. I had her in a wheel chair for several months before she showed enough improvement to walk without her "Wheelies." Her gait was very rough but she was able to get around pretty well. The rough gait eventually caused several slipped disks, and she had to go back in her wheel chair. She lived a long and happy life in her "wheelies," living to age 12.5 yrs.
She was trained as a duck dog, herding dog and tracking dog. Even after her injury, she was still able to track in her "wheelies".
We still miss her very much! She died in 2008.
Good luck with your Chocolate, I know how difficult it is.


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

We are at home now, after a day of testing with no conclusive results. The remaining testing with no guarantees of anything is going to cost close to $10,000. Not sure if thats a road we are going to go down at this stage. The vet suggested (specialist as well) its either FCE or possibly a degenerative disk, however judging from the degree of paralysis the prognosis is poor. If we were "lucky enough" for it to be a degenerative disk, the surgery only gives us a 50% chance, plus weeks-months of rehab.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow. I am very sorry to read that. I followed this thread today and came back hoping for good news. Best of luck to you and your dog.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I just saw this and I am very sorry. 
It’s a tough decision…damn.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I got nothing, except that I am very sorry. I hope it turns out to be something more simple like a tick bite.


----------



## AField (Mar 28, 2014)

Wish I would have known about this forum when we went through this a few years ago. Kandi's was a disc problem that also caused full hind leg paralysis. Very tough decision. All I can say is we got lucky and she regained about 90% function. University of Minnesota surgeon did an amazing job and I'm thankful every day we went through with it despite the cost. Feel free to PM for details on the process/recovery if it helps.


----------



## BHMB02 (Jun 1, 2012)

So sorry! We wil pray for you&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Hoping for a good outcome for your dog. I would see if you have a veterinary neurosurgery near you. I had a 4 year old Chesapeake that was fine in the morning, ate and seemed just a little "off" after breakfast, by noon she was staggering and barely able to walk and by the time we got in to see our vet she was totally paralyzed in all 4 legs. It stumped my vet and the 24 hr. vet internist; she was negative for all tick diseases and tetanus. The next morning I had to decide to have her PTS or try the neurologist. MRI revealed she had 2 ruptured vertebrae in her neck. 

This was in Nov. 2013. She had surgery as soon as her problem was diagnosed to clean up debris and blood in her spinal column. This vet has a 95% success rate with spinal surgeries but I was told due to the seriousness of her injury her rate would be lower. I questioned my decision when I came to get her 5 days after surgery and she not only couldn't walk, she couldn't even lift her head. And they told me it might be 6 to 8 weeks before she could even stand, much less walk, without help. I took her to a rehab place for underwater treadmill and cold laser treatment and she walked home less than 2 wks. after her surgery. Now granted she had to have help (I got one of those harnesses that help you support the rear legs) but am happy to report she made a nearly full recovery. If you didn't know about the accident you'd never know how bad off she was. We still to this day have no idea what happened. Best guess is rough play with the other dogs. Click *here* to see the thread I posted when she was in rehab.


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and yours in this time of distress. Hug your wife, hug your dog and love them both! Wishing good things for all of you!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Newf said:


> We are at home now, after a day of testing with no conclusive results. The remaining testing with no guarantees of anything is going to cost close to $10,000. Not sure if thats a road we are going to go down at this stage. The vet suggested (specialist as well) its either FCE or possibly a degenerative disk, however judging from the degree of paralysis the prognosis is poor. If we were "lucky enough" for it to be a degenerative disk, the surgery only gives us a 50% chance, plus weeks-months of rehab.


Where are you located? Where is the nearest vet school? Our episode was over ten years ago, but between the MRI, test and spinal surgery the next morning, our cost were well under half of what you stated.


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Well...I'm sitting on the kitchen floor next to my dog. I Can't sleep. Shedding a few tears here and there. Looking at videos and photos. I'm Petting and talking to my dog....he's completely motionless. Not sleeping but he's not moving either. And occasional sigh from him is breaking the silence in the house. Even the puppy knows something is up. Earlier in the night she came over and just laid beside Cooper. Whereas typically she would be bouncing everywhere. Funny how they sense these things? Even our cat came by and licked his ears a bit...

The vet suggested we roll him over every hour or so and massage and stretch his legs. So thats what I'm doing.

Unfortunately he now has no control of his bladder or bowel movements. I have to pick him up and carry him outside to help him do his business. I've managed to get him to sort of stand for a few seconds. The one leg has shown some sign of rehabilation. But it's slight. He propped himself up on his elbows while He ate his supper from my wife's hand, drank a small bit of water and that was it. 

I've wrecked my mind about what to do...financially it's a huge hit. And still no guarantees. The staff at the clinic were great, the girl at the desk even called multiple other hospitals for quotes and everybody was darn near the same. Further more I just don't see how we could really care for him. There's no way my wife could safely wrestle him outside a couple times a day to do his business. Heck it's tough enough for me. 70 plus pounds of dead weight that a guy doesn't want to hurt can be quite tricky. 

From where I'm sitting right now, his quality of life is gone. And it would be a significant strain on the family. But really how does a guy decide it's time to euthanize? I'm thinking that's the best option for all of us right now, but I don't want to do something I'm going to regret either. This is possibly the toughest call I've ever had to make.


----------



## sandysylvester (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh I am so so sorry to hear this. I just had my old girl put down 3 weeks ago, so this really hits home for me. Teary eyed just reading this. My heart goes out to you, and if you decide to end his suffering, please take comfort knowing you gave him a wonderful life. My prayers go out to you and your family. Hugs.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Mike .... Realize it is not exactly next door, but did the clinic call the U of Sask vet school?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

It's a terrible thing, Newf, no easy decision for what you're going through now and I'm sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry.
At this point, is your vet willing to do a trial of doxycycline? It's not really diagnostic, but sometimes it surprises everyone and works. On the off chance it is tick related, you should see quite a bit of improvement within 48-72 hours. Might be worth trying, just to put your mind at ease that you've done everything you could.
You obviously love your dog, and whatever you decide will be the right thing.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so sorry.
> At this point, is your vet willing to do a trial of doxycycline? It's not really diagnostic, but sometimes it surprises everyone and works. On the off chance it is tick related, you should see quite a bit of improvement within 48-72 hours. Might be worth trying, just to put your mind at ease that you've done everything you could.
> You obviously love your dog, and whatever you decide will be the right thing.


I completely agree with Hotel, try the Doxy. One of the pups I sold went paralyzed (I'm not sure of how much). Owner called me and the vets didn't believe it could be tick related but when they did a spinal, they gave 5 days of Doxy. The next morning he completely turned around. They finally listened. Shortly thereafter another client called that lived in the same area, and they did treat right away and the same thing. It does sound different now. What could it hurt at this point?


----------



## CashCat (Apr 15, 2015)

I am so sorry. Prayers for you all.


----------



## MWG (May 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear this.. I went trough this exact thing with my last male in 2008.. it is a very hard decision. Prayers sent.


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok I am now completely ecstatic!! Had a short nap, and went back to give him his roll and massage and there is definately movement in one leg and feeling in the other!!!! What a HUGE improvement!!!! In just a couple hours!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I know the agony (and money angst) you're going through. Don't give up on your dog! Baby steps, with something like this, are huge. In addition to what others suggested on here, see if you can find a place with an underwater treadmill. I have a friend with a Corgi that also got sudden paralysis in both back legs and she's responding well to this along with cold laser (no surgery). My little CBR Tanzy who was paralyzed in all 4 legs and not expected to even be able to stand, much less walk, for a month, walked home 2 weeks after her surgery thanks to intense rehab using the underwater treadmill, range of motion exercises and cold laser. Please keep us all posted, we are rooting for your dog!


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome news...keep the faith



Newf said:


> Ok I am now completely ecstatic!! Had a short nap, and went back to give him his roll and massage and there is definately movement in one leg and feeling in the other!!!! What a HUGE improvement!!!! In just a couple hours!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

If you are having issues in finding a water therapy location ..... due to the fact that we are in horse country as you are, there is an equestrian facility near here that allows canines to use the water therapy facilities.


----------



## GiGi Grant (Nov 15, 2009)

Gosh, Newf, your last post made me tear up. Continued thoughts & prayers for your family and Cooper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2015)

Prayers are sent to you all. Give him some time. You will make the right decision should that time come


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Went and got a second opinion from another hospital. Doc also suggested FCE. But he provided a much better prognosis and recommend getting into rehab. We have that appointment in a couple hours. 

So as of right now he can hobble on 3 legs. And there is feeling and reflex returning to the other. Minimal movement yet. However. Pinch a toe and he will slightly with draw. HUGE improvement! May never be normal again. Wait and see I guess.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

I wish you well. You all are in our prayers.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Newf said:


> Went and got a second opinion from another hospital. Doc also suggested FCE. But he provided a much better prognosis and recommend getting into rehab. We have that appointment in a couple hours.
> 
> So as of right now he can hobble on 3 legs. And there is feeling and reflex returning to the other. Minimal movement yet. However. Pinch a toe and he will slightly with draw. HUGE improvement! May never be normal again. Wait and see I guess.


So glad to hear this! Reading this thread, you have been on an emotional rollercoaster! 

Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

sending good thoughts for continued improvement!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Positive thoughts, positive thoughts .........


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Glad you got another opinion. Best of luck on his recovery.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Did you put him on the steriods? That will help if it's FCE or disk herniation to take down any swelling. A little doxy won't hurt either. Glad things are looking up.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Newf said:


> Went and got a second opinion from another hospital. Doc also suggested FCE. But he provided a much better prognosis and recommend getting into rehab. We have that appointment in a couple hours.
> 
> So as of right now he can hobble on 3 legs. And there is feeling and reflex returning to the other. Minimal movement yet. However. Pinch a toe and he will slightly with draw. HUGE improvement! May never be normal again. Wait and see I guess.


An FCE is not a death sentence! Almost 20 years ago when very little was really known I had one go down hard. He could only move his head and even his face was messed up. This is extreme! While he never ran like a normal lab again he got back up on all 4 and loved life for another 5 1/2 years! I had to hold his head up so he could drink water or eat food for days. We were at the specialist hours away did I a mylagram (sp) etc within hours. 
Anyway I get your excitement about things coming back. I will never forget the first tail wag. The first resistance to moving a leg etc. little things are huge. He ended up getting a new job. Visiting kids as a therapy dog at a local hospital.
he loved it and so did the kids.
Carolyn and the late great Mickey


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

From tears to cheers ... continued prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

did they do any tick borne testing? Happy you have improvement!!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Labs R Us said:


> From tears to cheers ... continued prayers for a full recovery.


Saw your initial post & haven't been back online since. When I saw how many had posted I thought the worst. I so, so hope that you have a good outcome. It's frustrating that the financial piece has to come into things, but don't beat yourself up over that. Do everything you can within your power to give your dog the quality of life he deserves while respecting what your family needs. I hope that your dog turns around and you have a long life ahead with him bringing home his birds.

Prayers Up from Vermont-

M


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

I have an FCE Lab. The first 48 hours was horrible. Quite painful at onset but it subsides moderately quickly. My dog was mid dock jump. I've been told it's one of the most common afflictions no one has ever heard of. 

EVet said spondylosis and prescribed prednisone for the inflammation. My vet had reservations and told me to get to a neurologist. Neurologist "diagnosed" FCE but said to truly diagnose you have to eliminate all other possibilities. He told me "if it were his dog" he'd take her home and let her be a dog. Also said pred is a good drug and prescribed a protocol for medicating and stepping down and out. 

It took a few months but she came back quite well. She was my agility dog and she did briefly return to agility and run at the AKC Preferred National Championships. Her back end came back about 85%. FCE can only happen once, and depending on the initial damage they can recover. Belle was paralyzed temporarily. 

Good Luck. If you can find a Neurologist it might be worth the money. Ours charged us $200 for the visit. It was the best money I ever spent for piece of mind.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Newf,

I just caught this thread. I'm so sorry for you and your dog's situation, but I'm glad to hear there's signs of improvement. Don't make any rash decisions. Our dogs are remarkably resilient! Give yours a chance to continue the recovery that seems to be coming.

Prayers sent from Indiana!

Swack


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers for continued progress!


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

So we saw the doctor at the rehab clinic this evening, and I am happy to say the prognosis is now looking very positive! :-D

im not entirely sure where to begin as this is literally all a blur and I am still in sort of in shock. We got to the clinic this evening around 4pm. The doctor made her assessment, and suggested that because of my quick response in getting medical help and the massage and stretching i had done the night before went a long way in assisting the recovery rate. She also did massage, acupuncture, and hydrotherapy during the session and was very happy to see that there was a response to the acupuncture. This early in the recovery process and showing these signs she said the recovery rate should be very high! 

I can not tell you the feeling that overcame me when she said that! From a bleak prognosis yesterday to this extremely positive one today, it has been something I do not want to go through again. While we are not out of the woods yet it does sound promising. So I have him lined up for 2 weeks of therapy starting tomorrow. I will be dropping him off and letting the staff do their thing for the next two weeks. All fingers and toes will be crossed and prayers will be sent!

As of tonight, id like to say that he is becoming much stronger on the 3 legs, the 4th leg is improving with feeling and slight movement, he managed to pee on his own this evening and his tail even made a couple little twitches!!!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll sleep better tonight after reading that last post. I'm so glad you got a eco do opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

That is very good news for you! Hope all continues this way! Continued prayers.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Sounds like good news. Best of luck and hope your dog recovers nicely. 
What was the diagnosis???

as an FYI for anyone interested in FCE here is My opinion and experience. 
FCE cannot be diagnosed 100% except post mortum. It is diagnosed by ruling out other causes.
The embolism occuring in the spine is not unlike a human stroke.
TIME (first hours) critical to more positive outcome for dog with FCE.
IF your dog goes down lame, unable to use one or more limbs, carry dog to truck and get to vet immediatelly. Make all attempts to see a neurologist within in a few hours of injury. Chasing tick born disease or stuff treatable with antibiotic isn't TIME critical. Rule out spinal involvement first.
An MRI is likely indicated and will show disk issues, emboli etc.
It is IMPERATIVE your dog recieve the lastest current prefered Steroid via IV within 4 HOURS of injury if FCE is suspected.
After IV steroid and follow up treatment the next step is to attempt to elicite grow of new nerves. 
Through various rehab exercises it is possible to convince the brain that there is a Demand from a paralized limb for communication so to speak. Enough of this and new nerve pathways may develope.
Extensive damage may be irreversable, hense the early steroids, but it is possible for dog to regain use of or partial use of paralized limbs. 
I'm no doctor and there's more to it but basically there is hope if you act quickly and make sure your dog gets the right care and treatment without delay. 
.
One of my dogs had an FCE while away on summer trip paralizing here right rear leg. Not totaly but signifigantly. She recieved the 2nd best steroid in the early hours, had MRI, stayed 24/7 with Dr Sarah Shull in MI for initial rehab. Stayed with the late Dr John Sherman 24/7 for serveal months of more rehab. Regained enough use of leg to go back to training and competing but compensated relying on left leg. Led to CCL in left leg. After rehabbing that, sigh, she went on to be Finalist 2007 Canadian National and later won an Amateur to earn AFC.
There is hope. Just one man and his dog's experience.


----------



## CashCat (Apr 15, 2015)

Praying for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I dropped him off this morning for 2 weeks of treatment/rehab. He will be getting a combination of hydrotherapy, acupuncture, massage, and judging from the staff...lots of attention. One of the girls there already wanted to put him behind the front desk so I think he's in good hands.

As for a physical update: last night he was hobbling around on 3 legs a little and today that was getting stronger. There also appears to be more feeling developing in the remaining limp left leg. As well as some very slight movement. Early this morning he also managed a pee on his own and a very small bit of poop. Funny how those things can mean so much at a time like this!! Then to top everything off, I had to run a short errand and when I returned he managed to wag his tail a little! I Never would have thought I would get choked up with the sight of a tail wag....

So it does seem like the recovery is in progress. Keeping the fingers crossed and the Prayers going!


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Keeping mine crossed also.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome news! Keep us posted. Continued prayers.


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

I have been following, this is great news!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Jeff Brezee said:


> I have been following, this is great news!


Come on Cooper dog... keep getting better, wag that tail!!

Newf, I couldn't read your story at first, having lost my best pup to a slashed spiral cord a few yrs ago. It is so tough on the heart... I'm so happy for you, please keep sharing his progress here.


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Any updates from Newf?


----------



## OTCHMH (Nov 22, 2009)

It sounds like it could be a FCE. I have a golden who suddenly went down on his way out to get a bumper. In his case, all 4 legs were impacted. It has some specific symptoms and luckily the pain is short lived. While I retried him from field training and finishing his MH, he lives a very happy life. If this is what has happened, lots of rehab, acupuncture goes a long way. I know of one golden who went back to running field trials after his FCE. Good luck!


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd like to hear an update. Hopefully continued progress.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Labs R Us said:


> I'd like to hear an update. Hopefully continued progress.


Me too! Having brought a lab back from an extreme FCE almost 20 years ago when little was known id love to hear an update. I don't know Neuf or his dog but have had a strong Attachment to them since his first post.


----------



## careljo (Sep 15, 2014)

Sounds like a typical FCE. My Standard Poodle suffered one while jumping up to catch a tennis ball in our house. One yelp and her right hind leg was paralyzed. We headed immediately to the emergency vet where x-rays confirmed no damage to the limb or the vertebrae. The good news is that IF that is what it is, intense physical therapy will typically allow the nerve connections to start to regenerate. We did several rounds of PT every day at home as well as underwater treadmill, balance ball, etc at a specialist clinic near our home. My dog just ran her first HT after suffering the FCE a year ago in Feb but passed her SH test with flying colors. Hope you find out soon what it is and that your dog enjoys the same quality recovery as mine. Please feel free to contact me directly if you want any additional information.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Good news. Hope therapy goes well Keep us updated.


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in giving an update, but its been super busy around here. 

In my last post I said I had dropped Cooper off for 2 weeks of rehab, and I am very happy to say that the two weeks has literally done WONDERS for my dog. We still have a ways to go, but we are now far from the bleak prognosis that I received from the first vet visit 2 weeks ago. This has been one heck of a roller coaster to say the least! 

Im happy to say that Cooper is now probably at about 80-90% recovered. He can walk, play and run a bit. The rear leg still is a little limp, he drags his toes a little, sometimes steps on the knuckles and has to reposition his foot. As well he sometimes loses his balance, but with only 2 weeks into the recovery stage the doctors at the rehab clinic are very hopeful that we should see very close to 100% recovery. We have to watch his sitting positions and there are exercises that we have to do for with him, but overall the recovery has been awesome.

Here is a little video I shot in the backyard earlier today of him playing with our other dog. (Cooper is the chocolate dog) Keep in mind two weeks ago we were given a very poor prognosis and both hind legs and tail were completely limp....

[URL="[/URL]

Thank you all for the words of encouragement and prayers during this ordeal! 

Mike & Cooper


----------



## sandysylvester (Apr 13, 2015)

That's great news! I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Awesome, thanks for the update.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Mike .... That sounds and looks great!!

Sue


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Great news! Thanks for the video!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome news, thanks for the update!


----------



## GiGi Grant (Nov 15, 2009)

Very encouraging indeed!


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Thats wonderful. He looks like he feels good!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Two things I can think of that can help with knuckle dragging 
One is to make a cone cavaletti setup using traffic cones and 1/2" plastic pipe. Walk your dog through various drills n patterns daily for several months. Set bar height low enough so dog can step over. Attaching a hikers bear warning bell to bad ankle will help with dogs awareness of foot. 
Second is to walk dog on treadmill while wearing a rehab harness designed where you attach Thera bands from harness to velcro ankle straps. As dogs leg is at rear of stride Thera band pulls knuckle dragging paw forward helping dog land on pads. Bear bell velcroed to ankle can help here too. Do daily for long time. Treadmill like Proform with 60" belt is good for dog stride. Shorter ones not so much. 
Word of caution. As dog will now rely on good leg compensating for loss added stress can lead to injury of good leg like ccl tear. So be aware of that.


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Excellent! He looks very happy and playful, he's come a long way. Prayers for continued improvement towards that 100% recovery!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

For my girl post FCE the therapist recommended "weights" that we would put on her back legs for walking. You might ask about that. We had 2oz one 4oz weights. Was also told walking is hock deep water was good. 

Glad things are going well. Keep up the good work!!!


----------

